# "Vérifiez la batterie" Que faire ?



## La pomme de shrek (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis nouveau ici car j'ai une question à vous poser.
En effet, depuis quelques temps (1-3 mois environ), la batterie de MacBook Pro 13'' (acheté en septembre 2009) a perdu beaucoup de sa capacité. Au début je tenais environ 9heures avec ma batterie et maintenant je ne tiens plus que 3heures au maximum. En plaçant la sourie sur le témoin de charge en haut à droite de l'écran, il affiche un triangle danger précédé de : "Vérifiez la batterie". Quand je vais dans l'Aide Mac, je trouve ceci :

_État de la batterie
Létat de la batterie vous avertit si votre batterie fonctionne normalement et vous informe du niveau de charge approximatif quelle peut contenir.

Voici les conditions possibles :

Normal : la batterie fonctionne normalement.
Remplacer dici peu : la batterie fonctionne normalement mais son niveau de charge est plus faible que celui dont elle disposait quand elle était neuve.
Remplacer maintenant : la batterie fonctionne normalement mais son niveau de charge est nettement plus faible que celui dont elle disposait quand elle était neuve. Vous pouvez continuer à utiliser la batterie jusquà son remplacement sans pour autant endommager votre ordinateur.
Réparer la batterie : la batterie ne fonctionne pas normalement, même si vous notez ou ne notez pas de changements dans son comportement ou dans le niveau de charge quelle contient. Faites vérifier votre ordinateur par un fournisseur de services agréé Apple (FSAA). Vous pouvez continuer à utiliser votre batterie avant quelle soit vérifiée sans pour autant endommager votre ordinateur._

Rien de ce qui est dit ne m'aide vraiment. Pour vous éclairer sur l'état de ma batterie (si vous pourriez me traduire brièvement s'il-vous-plait), voici un petit récapitulatif :

_Informations de la batterie :

  Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :	W093016MZ77ZA
  Fabricant  :	SMP
  Nom de lappareil*: :	bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :	0000
  PCB Lot Code :	0000
  Version du programme interne :	0003
  Révision du matériel :	0002
  Révision de pile :	0100
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :	2890
  Charge complète :	Non
  En cours de chargement :	Oui
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	3049
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :	333
  Conditions :	Vérifiez la batterie.
  Batterie installée :	Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :	584
  Tension (mV) :	12578

Réglages dalimentation du système :

  Alimentation secteur :
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du système (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du disque (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du moniteur (minutes) :	10
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
  Réactivation par louverture du boîtier :	Oui
  Réactivation par le réseau :	Oui
  Source dalimentation actuelle :	Oui
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de lintensité :	Oui
  Alimentation par batterie :
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du système (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du disque (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du moniteur (minutes) :	2
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
  Réactivation par louverture du boîtier :	Oui
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de lintensité :	Oui
  Réduction de la luminosité :	Oui

Configuration matérielle :

  UPS installé :	Non

Informations de ladaptateur secteur :

  Connecté :	Oui
  Identifiant :	0x0100
  Puissance (W) :	60
  Révision :	0x0000
  Famille :	0x0085
  Nº de série :	0x002aed31
  En cours de chargement :	Oui

Évènements dalimentation :

Prochains évènements programmés :

  Type :	Extinction
  Programmée par :	Répétition de lévénement
  Heure :	20/03/11 23:10

Répétition des événements :

  Type :	Extinction
  Heure :	23:10 Dimanche_

Merci d'avance.


----------



## kippei (15 Mars 2011)

Salut

C'est tout simple, ce signe triangulaire jaune sert à t'informer que ta batterie est morte ou sur le point de le devenir.

Change donc ta batterie ! Et ce sera reparti pour 9h d'autonomie.

PS : Selon Apple, le fait de ne pas changer ta batterie peut à terme endommager ton mac.

Bon achat !


----------



## La pomme de shrek (15 Mars 2011)

kippei a dit:


> Salut
> 
> C'est tout simple, ce signe triangulaire jaune sert à t'informer que ta batterie est morte ou sur le point de le devenir.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

je ne me permettrais pas de remettre en cause ta réponse,

mais à la vue des informations que j'ai c/c,

on pourrait en déduire qu'elle n'est pas "morte",

je me trompe ?

Voici une c/c de l'état de ma batterie via coconutbattery 2,7


----------



## kippei (16 Mars 2011)

Ba elle est pas encore morte, mais assez pour faire apparaitre le logo triangulaire jaune, et son état de santé va décliner de plus en plus vite.

N'oublie pas qu'une batterie c'est du consommable, c'est normal de la changer au bout de quelques années.


----------



## laf (16 Mars 2011)

Mouais mais au bout de 2 ans et demi, c'est un peu short pour une utilisation normale.
J'ai vendu mon iBook après 4 ans d'usage et la batterie tenait encore 3h sans triangle.

Tente une calibration complète déjà.


----------



## kippei (16 Mars 2011)

laf a dit:


> Mouais mais au bout de 2 ans et demi, c'est un peu short pour une utilisation normale.
> J'ai vendu mon iBook après 4 ans d'usage et la batterie tenait encore 3h sans triangle.
> 
> Tente une calibration complète déjà.



Tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu fait de la batterie, si t'es bien nomade et que tu utilise pas mal ton mac, que tu fait faire des cycles à ta batterie c'est pas comme si tu t'en servais que le week end pour aller de ta piole au salon...

L'utilisation personnelle a un réel impact sur la durée de vie de la batterie.


----------



## La pomme de shrek (16 Mars 2011)

J'ai une utilisation de mon MBP très intensive, je travaille dessus, donc il est allumer de 8h à 22h environ avec une pause de 2h le midi, donc il faut compter 10h par jours en semaine et 5h par jours le week-end.

En tout cas je vous remercie de votre aide.


----------



## kippei (16 Mars 2011)

La pomme de shrek a dit:


> J'ai une utilisation de mon MBP très intensive, je travaille dessus, donc il est allumer de 8h à 22h environ avec une pause de 2h le midi, donc il faut compter 10h par jours en semaine et 5h par jours le week-end.



Et bien voila pkoi ta batterie commence à flancher au bout de 2 ans et demis .

Pas de quoi.

Bye


----------



## laf (16 Mars 2011)

La description de son utilisation ne donne pas d'indication sur l'usage de la batterie proprement dite. Ceci dit, je suis d'accord avec toi, au plus on en s'en sert, au plus qu'on l'use.


----------



## La pomme de shrek (16 Mars 2011)

kippei a dit:


> Et bien voila pkoi ta batterie commence à flancher au bout de 2 ans et demis .
> 
> Pas de quoi.
> 
> Bye



Ps : mon MBP a 19 mois et non 30 mois ...


----------



## PDD (17 Mars 2011)

Mon MBP 2007 a sa batterie d'origine et elle n'a pas beaucoup perdu de sa capacité après 240 cycles (4700 mA/H actuellement), sur mon ancien PB G4 j'ai remplacé la batterie et la "nouvelle chinoise" a tenu 8 mois...Donc c'est très variable.


----------



## VirginieJ (23 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de me rendre compte que mon MAC (pourtant assez récent, version OS X 10.9.1, 17 mois) m'indique la mention " vérifier la batterie".

J'ai effectué un test avec coconutBattery, voici ce que j'obtiens:
capacité de 75%

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider je ne m'y connais pas du tout en mac ?

Merci beaucoup par avance,

Virginie


----------



## edd72 (23 Février 2014)

VirginieJ a dit:


> capacité de 75%



Pour combien de cycles?

(ça semble énorme comme perte pour 18 mois, ma machine de 4 ans a 92%)


----------

